# 2007 2.0 TFSI - Excessive Oil Consumption



## marslo (11 mo ago)

Good morning everyone. I bought my car about 3 months ago from the second car dealer. Its a 2007 2.0 FSI Turbo engine. Yesterday while i was driving i Oil minimum light pop up on my dash, stopped on the service and oil on the dipstick was showing minimum, thankfully this was just a round of corner from my house. 
Yesterday i started searching some treads on the forum, and found this is quite common problem for audi owners, and the problem was explained in this article:



https://atlanticmotorcar.com/casestudies/audi-engine-oil-consumption-correction/



I have contacted my local audi dealer and i have explained whats following, very nice lady advised me that my vehicle is not eligible for recall or she doesn't know about any engine consumption issue actionsuit which might cover my car, also welcomed me for inspection which is 140 for first hour.

Whats your thought about it ?
Did anyone had this issue repaired by Audi without cost ?

My car is got 84k miles on the clock, and full audi service history.


----------



## MarkTheShark (9 mo ago)

Just watched this how apt. Anyone know if TT has that same older piston design in the video?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Excessive Oil Consumption


Engine oil consumption has been a serious problem for some of Audi's 2.0 engines, especially those produced prior to 2012. Generally speaking, blue smoke out of the exhaust is typical of oil getting past the rings or valve guides. Audi published a Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) revision...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MarkTheShark said:


> Just watched this how apt. Anyone know if TT has that same older piston design in the video?


The pistons issue is related to the EA888 VL or "Gen 2" engine, which does come in some TTs but not OP's. A 2007 2.0T would have an EA113 engine like a BPY/BWA. As they correctly told OP, their engine has nothing to do with the "bad pistons" on that particular service campaign/warranty extension. EA113 is a completely different engine. Also of note is non-VL or "Gen 1" EA888s, despite being very similar, are not covered under this either as they didn't have the same pistons used in manufacture.

That said, attempting to de-carbonise the pistons with a treatment like the BG, etc., may still be of help--worth a shot anyway.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Just keep it topped up, it won't do it any harm, a good few cars and bikes use oil, it's no big deal as long as you don't let it go low.


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

one of the best engines ever, BMWs M54 is known for oil consumption.

just regular checks/top it up if necessary and no issues.


----------



## marslo (11 mo ago)

Thank you Guys for your comments and input. I just bought a 5l of 5w30 and topped up.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Don't go by time but by mileage. My 2008 2.0 FSI model needs about 600ml every 1000 miles. Driving style can affect consumption. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

I find castrol 5w30 long life to last well. Good thing it does come up on offer in Tesco every so often to. I think I might be a lucky one with my oil as I typically go through 500ml after 3000 miles


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

marslo said:


> Whats your thought about it ?
> Did anyone had this issue repaired by Audi without cost ?


The article you referenced is from the US and was part of a class-action lawsuit which forced Audi to make repairs. Audi UK never agreed to a fleet-wide recall and repairs were performed on a case-by-case good will bases. (i.e likely future customers)

Your car is 14 years old and the window of opportunity (assuming that your car was even eligible) has long past.

The fix for excessive oil consumption is an engine rebuild (not likely cost effective on a 2007). Best thing you can do now is monitor your oil level religiously.


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

If the car due a recall in the UK it will fail the MOT.
You can check outstanding recalls on: https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/?_ga=2.139035509.75620343.1653064483-388847812.1639228105


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

TT'sRevenge said:


> The pistons issue is related to the EA888 VL or "Gen 2" engine, which does come in some TTs but not OP's. A 2007 2.0T would have an EA113 engine like a BPY/BWA. As they correctly told OP, their engine has nothing to do with the "bad pistons" on that particular service campaign/warranty extension. EA113 is a completely different engine. Also of note is non-VL or "Gen 1" EA888s, despite being very similar, are not covered under this either as they didn't have the same pistons used in manufacture.
> 
> That said, attempting to de-carbonise the pistons with a treatment like the BG, etc., may still be of help--worth a shot anyway.


EA113's on the exact engine code you've quoted: BWA, do suffer from a manufacturing issue too - As well as the EA888 like you say
It's documented that plenty of these were produced with .5mm undersized pistons or rings ( I forget off top of my head) from factory.
Therefor plenty of those TFSI engines suffer with excessive oil consumption. There is a spec that is even quoted by Audi on this exact issue for warranty purposes X ml oil per X KM/Miles
It's a stupidly excessive amount to fall into this category but again there are threads, one of which I believe even on this forum (which is a fairly inactive one in terms of posts) where people have got new engine under warranty.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Barr_end said:


> EA113's on the exact engine code you've quoted: BWA, do suffer from a manufacturing issue too - As well as the EA888 like you say
> It's documented that plenty of these were produced with .5mm undersized pistons or rings ( I forget off top of my head) from factory.
> Therefor plenty of those TFSI engines suffer with excessive oil consumption. There is a spec that is even quoted by Audi on this exact issue for warranty purposes X ml oil per X KM/Miles
> It's a stupidly excessive amount to fall into this category but again there are threads, one of which I believe even on this forum (which is a fairly inactive one in terms of posts) where people have got new engine under warranty.


That may well be--don't doubt it, but it's not what's covered under the particular service campaign for the EA888 VL engines.

If there was any campaign and extension covering the older engines, it surely would have long expired now, unless the laws/lawsuits in other countries result in longer terms than they tend to here (usually 10yrs or so).

As for oil consumption maximums, it's "high" for _every_ manufacturer. They do that so they don't have to rebuild engines for ppl. Always like 1L or more per 1000km. People have GMs, Ford's, Toyotas, all with similar problems, and fall into "normal" by manufacturer spec. and are SOL. Unless it's common enough that a class-action gets going and some kind of remedy results.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Robw516 said:


> Good thing it does come up on offer in Tesco every so often to.


Useful to know. Every little helps  suppose it's only the big Tesco, or do you see it online?


----------



## BauhausBrick (10 mo ago)

About a litre every 1000 km / 600 miles is what I've heard. Keep the old girl topped up when she gets thirsty and that's that. It's just oil. My light came on 2 weeks after I'd got the car second hand but I realised that it had done about 350 since it was bought (getting it to London etc) and I'd also put about 250 on it since delivery, so made sense. Topped it up, engine now feels smooth as you like, lovely. The hint is a bit of a rough idle and a bit of a tappety noise. Don't sweat it, oil consumption is good because it means it is coursing round the engine giving you all those lovely horsepowers!

I keep a litre of 5w 30 in the boot in case of any issues - such an easy job to stand by the side of the road and pour it in, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

BauhausBrick said:


> About a litre every 1000 km / 600 miles is what I've heard. Keep the old girl topped up when she gets thirsty and that's that. It's just oil. My light came on 2 weeks after I'd got the car second hand but I realised that it had done about 350 since it was bought (getting it to London etc) and I'd also put about 250 on it since delivery, so made sense. Topped it up, engine now feels smooth as you like, lovely. The hint is a bit of a rough idle and a bit of a tappety noise. Don't sweat it, oil consumption is good because it means it is coursing round the engine giving you all those lovely horsepowers!


Oil consumption is not good. It is a condition you _can_ live with, but there are no positive benefits from burning oil.

Audi attempted improve fuel mileage by reducing the friction associated with tight piston rings. Unfortunately they should have err'ed on the side of caution, but instead undersized the rings a bit too much. 
If you are unfortunate enough to own one of these oil guzzling motors, any (marginal) savings realized at the pump is offset by the constant need to purchase and replenish oil.

Oil consumption is not proof that “_it is coursing round the engine giving you all those lovely horsepowers!_” All it proves is oil is getting into your combustion chamber (where it doesn't belong)... If anything it is evidence that if oil can get past your piston rings, exhaust gasses can get past your rings via the same route (filling your crankcase with filth & sludge).

Think all of that burnt oil magically disappears? If it's not spewed out into the atmosphere it's gumming up your internals, collecting on your turbo impeller or clogging your catalytic converter.


----------



## BauhausBrick (10 mo ago)

FNChaos said:


> Oil consumption is not good. It is a condition you _can_ live with, but there are no positive benefits from burning oil.
> 
> Audi attempted improve fuel mileage by reducing the friction associated with tight piston rings. Unfortunately they should have err'ed on the side of caution, but instead undersized the rings a bit too much.
> If you are unfortunate enough to own one of these oil guzzling motors, any (marginal) savings realized at the pump is offset by the constant need to purchase and replenish oil.
> ...


If the oil usage rate is the same as day 1 on my car, there is nothing I can do about that. It is how Audi designed it for better or worse.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> Oil consumption is not good. It is a condition you _can_ live with, but there are no positive benefits from burning oil.
> 
> Audi attempted improve fuel mileage by reducing the friction associated with tight piston rings. Unfortunately they should have err'ed on the side of caution, but instead undersized the rings a bit too much.
> If you are unfortunate enough to own one of these oil guzzling motors, any (marginal) savings realized at the pump is offset by the constant need to purchase and replenish oil.
> ...


This is the 3rd car I've had that used oil (from the factory), had 2 bikes that also used oil, between the lot of them prob in excess of 200K in mileage in my ownership and have had zero related problems.


----------



## nigel.baines65 (Dec 12, 2021)

marslo said:


> Good morning everyone. I bought my car about 3 months ago from the second car dealer. Its a 2007 2.0 FSI Turbo engine. Yesterday while i was driving i Oil minimum light pop up on my dash, stopped on the service and oil on the dipstick was showing minimum, thankfully this was just a round of corner from my house.
> Yesterday i started searching some treads on the forum, and found this is quite common problem for audi owners, and the problem was explained in this article:
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get anywhere with this?


----------



## Tom Tim Smith (Oct 3, 2021)

hi . for an 84000 mile car 5-30 is too light and will burn away quickly depending on the oil previously used in the car's life the 5-30 and 5-20 oils are used on brand new cars to obtain better mpg try a 5-40 or even better a 0-40 oil , if a high lubricity oil or long life oil has been used for the entire life of the car and has been changed within its projected life the engine might still be oil tight but in a turbo engine a heavier oil will perform better at higher mileages


----------



## nigel.baines65 (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## marslo (11 mo ago)

nigel.baines65 said:


> Did you get anywhere with this?


Not really. Audi dealer didnt want to hear about it. They said they are not aware of any past or current recall of the vehicles. But they can book me for engine inspection £200 labour per hour.


----------



## marslo (11 mo ago)

Tom Tim Smith said:


> hi . for an 84000 mile car 5-30 is too light and will burn away quickly depending on the oil previously used in the car's life the 5-30 and 5-20 oils are used on brand new cars to obtain better mpg try a 5-40 or even better a 0-40 oil , if a high lubricity oil or long life oil has been used for the entire life of the car and has been changed within its projected life the engine might still be oil tight but in a turbo engine a heavier oil will perform better at higher mileages


Can i safely change o lets say 5-40 straight away?
Of course draining whole oil and changing oil filter along with it


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

That's bullshit that audi don't know anything about it, they bloody well do. In America they was a lawsuit against them costing them thousands. In the UK it was dealt with on a case by case basis. The dreaded oil consumption issue is a well know fault that audi are to well aware of. 
It my be your engine is one of the affected ones. It happened to me but the bastards wouldn't do anything about it, I replaced my engine. I bought a new complete one from TPS it cost me 5k. 
There cop out is to say to the customer, we'll investigate further after it fails thecoil consumption test, we'll need 2k of ur hard earned cash for us to strip the block, if its faulty we'll replace it,if not you'll pay us for re building it back up.
I wasn't prepared to take the gamble. Go back to your dealer and tell them to carry out the oil consumption test, its free. If you get no joy from them contact customer care. Good luck as you'll need it. I have heard of cases where they have replaced it foc on customers that haven't any Audi service history whatsoever and are the new owner on cars that are several years old and on the umpteenth owner. 
It my be just your PCV that's failed as this too can cause excessive oil consumption. Is there black carbon on your exhaust tailpipes and oil residue 6 inch from the end?


----------



## nigel.baines65 (Dec 12, 2021)

marslo said:


> Not really. Audi dealer didnt want to hear about it. They said they are not aware of any past or current recall of the vehicles. But they can book me for engine inspection £200 labour per hour.


Doesn't surprise me, like the guy in the next comment says, that engine is well known for it right upto 2012.


----------



## marslo (11 mo ago)

Just came back from Audi dealer, spoken to gentleman in service department again. He said there is no and there was no recall to oil related issue. The only option is paid repair.

Now, as we are all more or less affected by this problem. Is anyone of you tried to escalate this further? I know repsol tried.

Cheers guys!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

marslo said:


> Just came back from Audi dealer, spoken to gentleman in service department again. He said there is no and there was no recall to oil related issue. The only option is paid repair.
> 
> Now, as we are all more or less affected by this problem. Is anyone of you tried to escalate this further? I know repsol tried.


The MK2 TT is now 10 -15 years old. Most of them have accumulated significant mileage.
Expecting a repair at this stage is like telling a waiter your food was ill-prepared after you've finished off the meal.


----------



## marslo (11 mo ago)

FNChaos said:


> The MK2 TT is now 10 -15 years old. Most of them have accumulated significant mileage.
> Expecting a repair at this stage is like telling a waiter your food was ill-prepared after you've finished off the meal.


Yes and no.
Full audi service history, so car was looked after by specialists. Only 80.000 miles on the clock when i discovered the issue. Would you say this is typical for vehicle with tip top service and that mileage ?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Ignore the last comment he's talking rubbish and clearly doesn't know what he's talking about. 
Go to a different dealer and tell them you want an oil consumption test doing. Speak with customer care and tell them ,they will advise you on a dealer to go to, get them to speak to the head of business. The reason why your dealer isn't doing anything about it is because they foot the bill and only get a small percentage of the cost back from audi. 
Do some Googling on the matter and get more knowledge to use as ammunition against them. There was a consumer watchdog program about it afew yrs back. Audi do know about it. Look on here as they were certain dealerships that was responding to the issue, some better than others. It may be a good idea to take it to one of them even if it means travelling further. 
My new engine has done 120k and NEVER uses a drop between oil changes, I've never had to top it up once. The new engine design uses a different alloy block, the alloy compound is harder wearing, unfortunately though the new design engine has to be complete as the new block won't marry up the the original head, the oilways are different.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Forgot to mention, the fact that my new engine has covered 120k and never uses a drop of oil, is proof that high mileage engines do not burn oil if serviced correctly. Has your car got carbon deposits on the exhaust tail pipes?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

repsol said:


> Ignore the last comment he's talking rubbish and clearly doesn't know what he's talking about.


Here in the US a class action lawsuit required VW / Audi to make repairs or refund money spent to make repairs on some 1.8l & 2.0l TFSI motors that experienced excessive oil consumption ( Asghari v. Volkswagen)

https://atlanticmotorcar.com/casestudies/audi-engine-oil-consumption-correction/
Defective Audi Engine Class Action Allowed to Proceed in Part

This settlement applied only certain models and to be eligible you needed to file a claim by *June 27 2015*.








Audi Oil Consumption Class Action Lawsuit Settlement


Audi class action settlement provides free service adjustment, warranty extension and reimbursement of out-of-pocket expenses for excessive oil consumption problems.




topclassactions.com





In the EU / UK there was no such requirement and repairs were performed on a case-by-case basis (usually for customer satisfaction / good will). The US lawsuit provided some '_ammunition_' for UK owners to demand repairs but just like the US there was a time limit to get the work done.

Currently there is another class action lawsuit pending in New Jersey (2021) Rieger v. Volkswagen that has been filed but not yet heard. _'Maybe'_ something will come from that but it is had to make a case that a person could drive their car for 10 - 15 years w/ no problem and only now oil consumption is an issue. 








RIEGER v. VOLKSWAGEN GROUP OF AMERICA, INC. et al


Contract Product Liability case filed on April 30, 2021 in the New Jersey District Court




dockets.justia.com





Certainly there is nothing to stop you from trying but the opportunity to get your 15 year old engine repaired / replaced for free has likely come and gone.


----------



## nigel.baines65 (Dec 12, 2021)

Point taken, I have owned my 2007 tt for just over a year, only done 90000 miles, excellent car, bodywork/paintwork and interior imaculate, I usually top it up once a month. What puzzles me though is you look on YouTube and it explains that it is design fault. So obviously it was like that from new, why the owners who originally purchased the affected cars from new didn't get them corrected when they were still under warranty. Personally I think the chances of getting Audi to sought it now are pretty remote. I'm going to wait until the cost to convert petrol engines to electric comes down.


----------



## Beryl (4 mo ago)

So obviously it was like that from new, why the owners who originally purchased the affected cars from new didn't get them corrected when they were still under warranty. Personally I think the chances of getting Audi to sought it now are pretty remote. I'm going to wait until the cost to convert petrol engines to electric comes down.

I would suspect the high consumption didn’t become a problem until the cars had a few miles on them? Also, maybe some were more thrashed than others? Looking at my car, which is still bog standard after fourteen years it doesn’t seem an issue. Perhaps it’s more a vulnerability than a fact? 
I know nothing but surely excessive oil consumption would have just put a bucketful of these cars in the spares only dept ?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Because they weren't made aware of it, many just sold the car. Alit of it was due to audi saying its normal to use a 1lt of oil every 600 miles. I think it says something in the owners manual. This was audis cop out, so unless your car did more than the 600 miles, audi rejected the claim as it ment it was in tolerance. The fact that the car is now older and 2015 has long gone, means absolutely nothing. It doesn't change anything, the car is still faulty by design. The engine block was made from too soft aluminium which caused the wear on the bores. There was no time limit in the UK for this to be repaired by.


----------

